# Bill Clinton had and still does have great ideas



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Dear Sirs,

I have the solution for the prevention of hijackings,
and at the same time getting our airline industry back on its feet.

Since men of the Muslim religion are not allowed to
look at naked women we should replace all of our
female flight attendants with strippers.

Muslims would be afraid to get on the planes for fear of seeing a naked woman, and of course, every businessman in this country would start flying again in hope of seeing a naked woman. Hijackings would end and the airline industry would have record sales.

Why didn't Bush think of this? Why do I still have to
do everything myself?

Sincerely,

Bill Clinton


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

lol :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why did I not think off this myself :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

But MT that would be like Abu Ghraib.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

In what way? I don't see the barking dogs or forced contact with other naked men. Quite a stretch.


----------

